# Indonesian Bachelor Degree holder wants to live and work in Australia



## paxxionfruit (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello!
My partner is a 22 year old man, who just started studying Communication in a university in Indonesia. He started late because of several family reasons. He will graduate in 2.5 to 3 years from now, and he will be around 25 to 26 when he gets his bachelors degree.

We would like to know if there is any way for him to live and work in australia with his Indonesian Bachelor Degree? Is there any kind of assesment he can take to be eligable to work and live in australia? And if there is, how much will it cost?

If not anything, suggestions of ways for him to find a job and to live in Australia would be much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------

